# Red Dorkings



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am looking forward to getting my Red Dorking chicks frim Dick Horstman around mid April.


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice! I've always been intrigued by Dorkings. My dad had one in the past. This rooster liked to roam around on the ground in the dark, while the rest were on the roost.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dorking74 said:


> I am looking forward to getting my Red Dorking chicks frim Dick Horstman around mid April.


There is a gal in florida with a nice line of Red Dorkings....she actually has several varieties of Dorkings but I'm sure Dick Horstman has some really nice ones!!!

**** luck with them and post a few pics when they arrive!!!


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi 

I have been looking for information on Dick Horstmans Red Dorkings. So far this is what I have found. Dick Horstman got his Red Dorking stock from Superior Farm. Superior got their stock from Gene Patterson. I talked to Gene Pattetson and he told me he was a breeder of the Dorkings for over 30 years and during that time he got his stock from Craig Russell, Jeannie Peters, Leonard Offutt and several others. If anyone has more information on this please post it.

Thank You dorking74


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

Although this is not the American color version of the Red Dorking it is one of my favorite poultry prints.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very pretty print!


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got a email from Dick Horstman letting me know that he was shooting for the week of the 15th of April. I am very much looking forward to getting the Red Dorking chicks from Dick Horstman.


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a video of my Red Dorking breeding pen. I plan in the next couple of years to build 4 more like this one.


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

Information on the Red Dorking Fowl
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGD/Dorks/RedDorkingRussell.html


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

My Red Dorking chicks from Dick Horstman should arrive sometime Thursday. I am really looking forward to getting these chicks from Mr Horstman.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dorking74 said:


> My Red Dorking chicks from Dick Horstman should arrive sometime Thursday. I am really looking forward to getting these chicks from Mr Horstman.


Post pics when they arrive....the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## dorking74 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am very disappointed to say that I will not be getting the Red Dorking from Dick Horstman. But I am very happy to be getting another one of his high quality breeds the Silver Penciled Rocks.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

????????????


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dorking74 said:


> I am very disappointed to say that I will not be getting the Red Dorking from Dick Horstman. But I am very happy to be getting another one of his high quality breeds the Silver Penciled Rocks.


What happened???


----------

